# Sitting in a dark room...



## dominobrown (13 December 2017)

Recovering and drinking presseco after Evening dressage. 

Baby giant 7 year old clyesdale cross went for his first time out. Had a panic attack about being plaited... then swiftly recovered.
So off we ambled, I have been super organised, bought snacks and set off early. Unusual for me. Also brought loads and loads of clothes and rugs...
There was a rumour about snow, however checked several forecast apps and dismissed this as hearsay.
Had been drivimg for 5 minutes... white out.. snow everywhere. Couldnt turn around at that point as we on a single track road so headed onwards to main road saying if the snow continues we are deving aroumd the block and giving up. Snow stopped, by the time we got to the main road, ( I live halfway up a fell) it was a lovely day so carried on. 
Nearly at venue... passed a crashed car in road side, turned of big main road and snow everywhere. Crawled to venue, it was getting worse. Venue is down the side of another blumming fell. Stopped at the top of the hill and put into first gear. Continued very slowly... started to slip off road... tried to stop... didn't stop.
Venue staff were there by now. It was all happening very slowly, they were putting grit down in front of me as I slid sideways one way, meanwhile horse trailer was starting to jack knife sliding the other way.
Thanks to the staff who were putting my trailer handbrake on and throwing buckets of grit infront of me we stopped, regrouped, engaged low diff and carried on.

Apart from baby elephant horse wanting to roll in the snow, spookimg at his own shadow and having eyes on stalks he was very good. There was a christmas tree with flashimg lights in the arena which he coped well with, as well as his fiat time being indoors, music playimg, other horses coming and going etc. 
Organiser put us earlier in the next test as snow got heavier... we did our test and decided to rush home while we still could. Blumming silly elphant wouldn't load, first time every doing thia. Would happily walk onto ramp and nearly in then reverse again. I think he was trying it on more as we were under pressure to get going which would make him pLy up (why are giant ones always so sensitive?). Anyways eventually got going, snow bad on all the roads now, and idiot drivers over taking me full pelt. 
By the time we got back snow was gone.
Note to self... Whenever anyone says 'Evening dressage in December?' Just say no....


----------



## NZJenny (13 December 2017)

From the other side of the world, in the middle of a heat wave - thank you.  

Great lunch time read, and you know that next Christmas you will laugh too.

Enjoy the presseco - you earned it!


----------



## claret09 (13 December 2017)

agree you are braver than I would be . just glad you got home safe 



dominobrown said:



			Recovering and drinking presseco after Evening dressage. 

Baby giant 7 year old clyesdale cross went for his first time out. Had a panic attack about being plaited... then swiftly recovered.
So off we ambled, I have been super organised, bought snacks and set off early. Unusual for me. Also brought loads and loads of clothes and rugs...
There was a rumour about snow, however checked several forecast apps and dismissed this as hearsay.
Had been drivimg for 5 minutes... white out.. snow everywhere. Couldnt turn around at that point as we on a single track road so headed onwards to main road saying if the snow continues we are deving aroumd the block and giving up. Snow stopped, by the time we got to the main road, ( I live halfway up a fell) it was a lovely day so carried on. 
Nearly at venue... passed a crashed car in road side, turned of big main road and snow everywhere. Crawled to venue, it was getting worse. Venue is down the side of another blumming fell. Stopped at the top of the hill and put into first gear. Continued very slowly... started to slip off road... tried to stop... didn't stop.
Venue staff were there by now. It was all happening very slowly, they were putting grit down in front of me as I slid sideways one way, meanwhile horse trailer was starting to jack knife sliding the other way.
Thanks to the staff who were putting my trailer handbrake on and throwing buckets of grit infront of me we stopped, regrouped, engaged low diff and carried on.

Apart from baby elephant horse wanting to roll in the snow, spookimg at his own shadow and having eyes on stalks he was very good. There was a christmas tree with flashimg lights in the arena which he coped well with, as well as his fiat time being indoors, music playimg, other horses coming and going etc. 
Organiser put us earlier in the next test as snow got heavier... we did our test and decided to rush home while we still could. Blumming silly elphant wouldn't load, first time every doing thia. Would happily walk onto ramp and nearly in then reverse again. I think he was trying it on more as we were under pressure to get going which would make him pLy up (why are giant ones always so sensitive?). Anyways eventually got going, snow bad on all the roads now, and idiot drivers over taking me full pelt. 
By the time we got back snow was gone.
Note to self... Whenever anyone says 'Evening dressage in December?' Just say no....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## silv (14 December 2017)

Gosh, that sounds horrendously stressful!  At least your horse was good so it was a worthwhile trip, apart from loading to come home.


----------



## dominobrown (14 December 2017)

Nz jenny- I think I would much rather be over there! Think by next Christmas I will think it's a good idea again...

Claret09- I did have a point I wanted to get out the car and run off over the hills screaming like a crazy person!

Silv- yes surprised at how well the horse coped bearing in mind he usually a huge wimp. With the loading thing I think it didn't help we were desperate for him to load, as we were in a full on blizzard at this point.


----------



## j1ffy (14 December 2017)

You&#8217;re braver than me - I&#8217;d have gone straight around the block and home again! Well done for persevering and I hope you enjoyed your prosecco


----------



## Bernster (14 December 2017)

That journey sounds pretty scary glad you were ok.  I've barely left the house in 3 days let alone taken horse out, but I'm lazy !


----------



## dominobrown (14 December 2017)

Cumbria has been weird for snow. Last week we had a bit here, but I am quite high up, however Carlisle etc had none. Its had all melted in the morning as it had been heavy rain. Keswick which normally would be hit pretty hard had none either, half a mile down the road it was a whaite out! 
We had quite a lot last night, woke up to a slushy yard but it wont hang around for long.


----------



## AFB (14 December 2017)

Eek, scary! 

I hate driving in the snow at the best of times, hills & a trailer would cause a total meltdown


----------



## Rowreach (14 December 2017)

NZJenny said:



			From the other side of the world, in the middle of a heat wave - thank you.  

Great lunch time read, and you know that next Christmas you will laugh too.

Enjoy the presseco - you earned it!
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, I read it quite differently, didn't find it funny at all!!  Sounds like a very scary experience OP and I'm very glad you got home safely.  I hope it was a large Prosecco!!


----------



## Nicnac (14 December 2017)

dominobrown said:



			I did have a point I wanted to get out the car and run off over the hills screaming like a crazy person!
		
Click to expand...

That would have been me! Crikey - well done you are brave or crazy - not sure which


----------



## dominobrown (14 December 2017)

In retrospect, when everyone is home and safe its quite funny in a mad kind of way, however as I was jack knifing sideways slipping off the road on the edge of a hill it was most definelty not! 
I know it must be hard for weather warmings etc, but if the forecast had even hinted snow I would of quite stayed at home and drunk mulled wine instead!

Horrible day again here... sleety rain. Have 5 to ride and one to clip but backing out of it. 3 year old has been out i  the field and got muddy so she can have another day off (doesnt seem to mind a rider even after 5 days off so 3 days in a row wont harm her!).


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 December 2017)

Glad you got back ok, OP.

I got caught out towing once in an unexpected snow storm, it was freeking terrifying.


----------

